# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZ-Key New Huawei Series Gxxx,BrandModel Finder added, zzStuffCalc v0.05b

## mohamed73

*zZ-Key New Huawei Series Gxxx,BrandModel Finder added, zzStuffCalc v0.05b.*  *New Day, New HOT UPDATE....*  *zZ-Key StuFF&Calc v0.05b Release* 
Fast and Safe unlock Calculation via IMEI,
no cable, not patch, not unsupported firmware.  *Models added:* *HUAWEI G5726* *(WORLD FIRST in add Calc Code by imei)* *HUAWEI G7510*  *BrandModel Finder, (Unique and Exclusive Standalone in the World with 72.000 records)*  *With our BrandModel Finder now is possible:
- Know the exact model you have in your hands.
- In the case of Nokias, just insert the imei, also is possible to know generation and the type of RM/RH/RX, eg: 351655050000005 - Nokia 100, 1000 - RH-130 (Infineon X-Gold 113)
- Sometimes we do not have the phone in our hands, but the customer  calls us and tells us the IMEI, and with this way we can tell the  customer if we can unlock/flash/repair the phone.*   *Update dongle is required*  
Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *It's time to fly*  *Best Regards
MichaGSM
zZ-Team*

----------


## the_tiger7

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------

